# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Про америкосов

## Arsen

Недавно прочитал в одной газете, не помню какой, про "реальный" диалог между испанцами и американцами. Хотелось бы знать ваше мнение касательно того насколько правдивой может быть данная история, сам считаю, что подобное в духе америкосов. Итак...


Реально зарегистрированные переговоры между испанцами и американцами на частоте “Экстремальные ситуации в море” навигационного канала 106 в проливе Финистерра (Галиция).

Испанцы:

…говорит А-853, пожалуйста, поверните на 15 градусов на юг во избежание столкновения с нами. Вы движетесь прямо на нас, расстояние 25 морских миль.

Американцы:

…советуем повернуть на 15 градусов на север, чтобы избежать столкновения с нами.

Испанцы:

Ответ отрицательный. Повторяем, поверните на 15 градусов на юг во избежание столкновения.

Американцы (другой голос):

С вами говорит капитан корабля США. Поверните на 15 градусов на север во избежание столкновения!

Испанцы:

Мы не считаем ваше предложение ни возможным, ни адекватным. Советуем вам повернуть на юг, чтобы не врезаться в нас.

Американцы (на повышенных тонах):

С вами говорит капитан Ричард Джеймс Ховард, командующий авианосцем “Lincoln” воено-морского флота США, второго по величине военного корабля американского флота. Нас сопровождают два крейсера, четыре подводные лодки и многочисленные корабли поддержки. Я вам не “советую”, я вам “приказываю” изменить ваш курс на 15 градусов на север. В противном случае мы вынуждены принять все необходимые меры для обеспечения безопасности нашего корабля. Пожалуйста, немедленно уберитесь с нашего курса!!!

Испанцы:

С вами говорит Хуан Мануэль Салас Алкантара. Нас два человека. Нас сопровождают ужин, две бутылки пива, пес и канарейка, которая сейчас спит. Нас поддерживают радио “Cadena Dial de La Coruna” и канал 106 “Экстремальные ситуации в море”. Мы не собираемся никуда сворачивать, учитывая, что находимся на суше и являемся маяком А-853 пролива Финистерра Галицинского побережья Испании. Мы не имеем ни малейшего понятия, какое место по величине мы занимаем среди испанских маяков. Можете принять все гребанные меры, какие вы считаете необходимыми, и сделать все, что угодно, для обеспечения безопасности вашего охренительного корабля, который разобьется вдребезги о скалы. Поэтому еще раз настоятельно рекомендуем вам сделать наиболее осмысленную вещь в вашей жизни –изменить курс на 15 градусов на юг во избежание столкновения.

Американцы:

ОК. Принято, спасибо…

----------


## SkyMan2007

Старенький анекдот. Я его уже давнооооо слышал ;)

----------


## Botanig

ну тупыыые (с) Задорнов!

----------


## Smallpox

задорнов то сам на себя в зеркало смотрел ?
у самого лицо явно интелектом не испорчено.

----------


## Nep

баян...
но смешно

----------


## SMARTER

> задорнов то сам на себя в зеркало смотрел ?
> у самого лицо явно интелектом не испорчено.





> Пришла, увидела, прочитала, отписалась, and she's gone


Нет слов, осталось одно недопонимание.

----------


## EweX

Баян)

----------

